# Ramblings



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I've had my Para 1911 LTC for a while now and it just makes me smile when I pull it out each night and set it on the head board. It's just the right pistol for me. All of my pistols it seems fit that mold but the the Ruger 345. It is an ok pistol but more like a spare tire than anything else. I'm thinking on making it "The Tool Box Gun" that will end up stashed in the car. I like my Smith revolvers and my Rimington 1858 replica for their qualities and timeless designs. Anyway back to the Para.... The shape, weight, and size are just perfect. I do love the look of Mr. Browning's brain child. If I could change anything it would be the finish. I love the black color but I've found that I don't like painted pistols. The aluminum frame precludes blueing.....I wish there were some really hard black finish that wouldn't scratch so easily. I know there are a few here that look down on the old war horse but to me the 1911 is just about perfect. It is relitively simple but timeless in design. The longer I own it the more attached I've become to it.
End of Ramble :smt102


----------

